# Wyndham, wilderness in Wisconsin Dells



## Dacebranson (Jan 1, 2022)

Looking for Jan 14th - 16th, for 6 people please. 

Thank you


----------



## PhilD41 (Jan 7, 2022)

Those dates are rent-able through Wydham. Sorry.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 10, 2022)

PhilD41 said:


> Those dates are rent-able through Wydham. Sorry.



Do you mean unrentable? Because of Block on guest confirmations?


----------



## PhilD41 (Jan 12, 2022)

Oops, sorry, yes @jules54. That is what I meant. I have a bad habit of forgetting the negative.


----------

